# Extended Battery Issues.



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

I bought an extended battery on eBay (3500mah) and when using it my phone has problems staying connected to 3g. When I put my stock battery in, its stays on 3g no problem. Have tried multiple ROMS as well. What could that be?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

The antennas for data are in the stock battery cover, if you get an extended battery the new cover must contain these connectors and must be similar shape so a solid connection can be achieved.


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmm. Ok. The battery door the extended battery came with has those connectors. Maybe they are made of different material or something. Oh well. Didn't cost me that much.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## daxxer2007 (Nov 14, 2011)

Get the 2750mah from Verizon. I have a better data connection then my gf. We are running the same ROM and radio. Yet I always have better service. Where she gets 1 bar I get 3


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

fadepoint89 said:


> Hmm. Ok. The battery door the extended battery came with has those connectors. Maybe they are made of different material or something. Oh well. Didn't cost me that much.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


The connections on the door are terrible. I had the same issue and found an OEM HTC extended battery door by itself on eBay for like 10-15 dollars, bought it and all was well.


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

HTC Thunderbolt OEM Xt Battery Door (705826124632) | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HTC-Thunderbolt-OEM-Xt-Battery-Door-/150701374740?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item2316807d14


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys. I guess you get what you pay for. I bought a 3500mah from eBay which was a 3rd party manufacturer and they must have used cheap materials. From now on I'm only purchasing OEM products.

Sent from my rooted Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

fadepoint89 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys. I guess you get what you pay for. I bought a 3500mah from eBay which was a 3rd party manufacturer and they must have used cheap materials. From now on I'm only purchasing OEM products.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


The battery is fine. It's just the cheap door. It's worth it to just get the OEM door now.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Look up battery stats on www.batteryboss.org I will never buy a third party battery again. I sent back my 1800 mah battery for Thunderbolt from htcpedia and got the standard 1620 for Rezound OEM instead. Loving my new battery.


----------

